# Legit sources for performance enhancing drugs you have actually tried



## Sneakerpimp (May 25, 2017)

This thread is for grey area supplements such as RC, nootropics or mood enhancement and reliable places to get them.

Mine:

irc.bio - mk-677/etizalam
galacticbotanicals - Kratom 
Kratomcanada - Kratom maeng da extract
primaforce - phenibut


----------



## snake (May 26, 2017)

Mine:

I find the best mood enhancement is a good BJ; hell even a bad one will do sometimes.


----------



## BigSwolePump (May 26, 2017)

snake said:


> Mine:
> 
> I find the best mood enhancement is a good BJ; hell even a bad one will do sometimes.


 It is hard to have a bad BJ unless you meet the tooth monster.


----------



## motown1002 (May 26, 2017)

....and even then I will take it.  lol  Just push it in further and her mouth opens wider.  :32 (6):


----------



## Maijah (May 26, 2017)

I get my best mood enhancments from your mom's deepthroat skills


----------



## 956Vette (Aug 8, 2017)

Thanks for the links, enjoy kratom every now and again - however it's a chore to encapsulate as I find the taste repulsive. 
Those benzo RC's have really flooded the market haven't they, most are really potent powders/chemicals (long lasting ones out there too).


----------



## transcend2007 (Aug 11, 2017)

I'm only interested in "totally" legit ...and my preference is LNE....


----------

